# pre-war balloon tire parts and other stuff.



## sandmangts (Sep 5, 2010)

I have lots of pre-war schwinn and elgin bits for sale along with some other stuff after cleaning my storage out. Half price shipping for all cabe members. 
http://shop.ebay.com/boogerlips0/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 6, 2010)

got a list?  Link is for a blank ebay page, no items.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 6, 2010)

boogerlips huh nice


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 6, 2010)

PM sent...looking for parts


----------

